# The Dim Zone - Alien Alliance Series



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

*The Timelost*

A military pilot stranded on a faraway planet. An alien seeking symbiosis.

When a simple recon mission goes bad, Lieutenant Miko Almstran finds himself the victim of an alien heist. Fused with an alien lifeform, he gains mutant powers after being thrust into the bleak future by a warp drive accident.

Miko allies himself with several misfits: a risk-taking cargo-hauler, a beautiful empress, and her hothead general. Battling desert gangsters and fending off alien attacks, he is caught in the middle of warring forces and has no choice but to fight and crush the alien alliance brewing on a faraway planet. A deadly alien meanwhile, a shadow from his past, stalks him about the galaxy, now infatuated with his flesh.

Can one timelost wanderer, perhaps the last hope in the face of a rising alien menace, save the human colonies from subjugation?

A Star Wars meets Alien thriller.

Books in this series:








Contains bonus content. Enjoy the book! Check out the other books in the series.

* * *

Read alternatively on booktrack with a scifi movie-like soundtrack:



The story is interweaved with audio. Put on headphones and read with a synchronized soundtrack.

Features theme music, action and alien effects. 5 stars.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, Ann


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.angeleya.com/guest-post-timelost-chris-turner/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2018/01/the-timelost-human-vs-alien.html

+ more giveaways

http://bit.ly/2GWo3e3
http://bit.ly/2Ezkk55
http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

http://writerhaunted.blogspot.ca/2018/02/the-timelost-by-chris-turner.html

Giveaways:
http://bit.ly/2oct4GH
http://bit.ly/2BsLScR


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.kaylatourweebly.com/blog-tours-authors/blog-tours-chris-turner-magicinnersky-scifi-author-of-the-timelost-booksgosocial-indieauthor

More Giveaways:

http://bit.ly/2orVa0F


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More giveways:

https://goo.gl/tRfnt1
http://bit.ly/2HWFTOr


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

https://www.grantleishman.com/my-blog/newrelease-the-timeslot-by-chris-turner-books-go-social-blog-tour

Giveaways:
http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Blog feature:

https://www.andioconnor.net/blog/author-feature-chris-turner


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

March giveaways:

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2018/03/the-movie-maker-giveaways.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Sequel to the Timelost coming soon! Be part of the Arc Team and get a free copy...

https://goo.gl/forms/lzoCkH6cEkIgQpj73


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Fantasy giveaway

https://mybookcave.com/g/30d3de3e/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

The Dim Zone (new SF/Horror), sign up for your ARC copy!

https://goo.gl/forms/lzoCkH6cEkIgQpj73


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

The Dim Zone, the sequel coming May 10!

For more info, visit http://innersky.ca/booktrack


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More giveaways:

https://bit.ly/2vRpedb


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

SFF giveaways:

https://bit.ly/2vRpedb
https://bit.ly/2rdggSE


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blogpost: The Dim Zone

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2018/05/the-dim-zone-how-far-is-too-far.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Blogpost: Timelost and other SFF

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2018/05/the-timelost-series-other-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Giveaways:

https://bit.ly/2KC3lAT
https://goo.gl/GkLDG2


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

SF action/horror giveaway:

https://bit.ly/2kKrquM


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Blogpost: "Alien Alliance" series

http://www.kaylatourweebly.com/blog-tours-authors/blog-tours-chris-turner-magicinnersky-bgsauthors-on-fae-and-witches-and-ghosts-oh-my


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Group giveaway:

https://bit.ly/2kKrquM

Blogpost "The Dim Zone"

https://phsolomon.com/2018/06/05/fantasy-authors-unplugged-featuring-the-dim-zone/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogpost:

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/06/the-isk-rider-and-more-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Free SF books!

sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogpost

http://lillyrayman0007.wixsite.com/lillyrayman/single-post/2018/06/07/The-Dim-Zone


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogpost

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/07/the-temple-of-vitus-july-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogpost

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/07/warpmancer-shadow-july-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogpost

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/07/dragonclaw-dare-july-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogpost

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/08/vizions-of-future-aug-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogpost

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/08/wolfs-head-aug-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Dragon of Skar (free)

https://mailchi.mp/a7242ed9a2c0/aug-sff-newsletter-and-giveaways-550625


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Free books

https://books.bookfunnel.com/thewitchcollection1/ehdn8sz5oh


----------

